# Slipknot's coq fight



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Slipknot's Burger King Beef 
Metal band threatens lawsuit over chain's chicken fries campaign 
AUGUST 17--Claiming that its image and persona have been hijacked as part of a marketing campaign for Burger King's new chicken fries, the costumed heavy metal band Slipknot is threatening the fast food giant with legal action. In the below August 4 letter, the band's lawyers charge that Coq Roq--a mock metal band featured in new Burger King commercials--was created as a "look-alike, sound alike 'band' in order to influence the Slipknot generation to purchase Chicken Fries." Counsel for the band notes that Coq Roq--whose masked members are supposed to resemble badass chickens--has blatantly copied several of Slipknot's signature masks, including a gas mask, a kabuki-style face covering, and a mask with dreadlocks attached. Coq Roq's lead guitarist, The Talisman, is pictured at left. Details of Slipknot's beef with Burger King surfaced in connection with an August 12 federal court filing made by the fast food company and its advertising firm. Burger King wants a U.S. District Court judge in Miami to issue a "declaratory judgment" that the Coq Roq campaign does not infringe on Slipknot's publicity and trademark rights. As for the similar masks, Burger King lawyers--who apparently read the metal mag Revolver--note that many groups "wear masks and/or make-up to accomplish a mask-like effect, including but not limited to the bands KISS, Gwar, Insane Clown Posse, Mushroomhead, Mudvayne, Marilyn Manson, Los Straitjackets, and the Spits."


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

So, Gwar should sue Slipknot and in turn Kiss should sue Gwar and finally Alice Cooper should sue everybody. In the end though, Kiss will sue them all and claim they invented everything.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Speaking of KISS, have you seen Gene Simmons' Rock School? 
What an original idea. 
Maybe Jack Black should sue HIM.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

I hate it when big companies pull this crap. I don't know if anyone heard about it (since it was in my pre-unpleasant street days), but when Nike stole Minor Threat's cover art for a skateboarding tour advertising campaign. That pissed a lot of people off, and they soon after changed it after recieving tons of angry emails. They send me an apology  

But in this case, it seems like Mcdonalds is trying to plea that it's different which even if there are some slight changes, it sounds like they used Slipnot as a prototype.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yes, but because it's a satire of the band they have no grounds for a lawsuit. Satire is acceptable. Let me ask you, when you see those Burger King commercials, do you sit there and think "Wow, there's Slipknot"? Probably not because it's clearly an exaggeration.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I'm pretty sure NO-ONE sees that commercial and sees anything close to Slipknot. 
To be honest, my thought when I first saw it was: "Is that Joshua Todd from Buckcherry, singing for BK?"
Slipknot never entered my mind. Actually, Slipknot rarely, if ever enters my mind.


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

You know... When I first saw that commercial I was like... OMG! There are human chickens being run over by cars to get to the not so hot chick! And then I thought... How desperate do you have to be to dress up like a chicken and sing metal for Burger King? 

So no... I never thought it was Slipknot! How much more egotistical and narcissistic can you get than Kiss?? I think Slipknot wins!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

RAXL said:


> Actually, Slipknot rarely, if ever enters my mind.


Amen to that, my comic co-creating brotha! 

Just like with those dweebs in Fagstreet Boys and N'Stinc, once Slipshod's pre-teen fan base finally grows up, you won't remember who they are. After all, what's that nancy boy Justin Timberlake up to now? All you ever hear from him is, that he lucked up and got with Cameron Diaz. The same principles apply here.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I actually like Slipknots first few albums, but at the same time, I think they're ridiculous.


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

I agree! I like a lot of Slipknot's songs but heavy metal chickens they will never be!


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

I like Slipknot, but this lawsuit is gay.

And Al Jolson should rise from the grave and sue everybody.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

I haven't heard much from SlipKnot in the last few years .. could this be there way of trying to get back into the light? If it is, it is very lame and just shows how stupid and petty people can be .. they were the last thing I thought of when I saw the commercial honestly


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

No need to get back in the limelight--they never left it. They recently headlined a tour with Lamb of God and Shadows Fall. It doesn't get much more metal than that.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I LOVE SLIPKNOT, but the BK Chicken in mask thats just not right


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

What's wrong with the chicken guys? I think they're funny, and Slipknot isn't going to lose any album sales over a BK ad, so what's the big effin' deal?


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Who the hell is Burger King's mascott now? 
Is it the Burger King, or these Coq Rock guys? :googly:


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

The AD is so annoying. What about Green Jello? They should sue too. I can't believe Slipknot are making a fuss over this. This should make one the most UN-Metal Moments on VH-1.  

I'm suprised that BK didn't use a metalcore/emo sounding commerical. This music is really big now. That's all the rock videos I see on MTV 2 these days; in between all those Rap videos and shows.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Green Jello. I forgot all about those guys. Didn't they have to become Green Jelly? :googly:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah because the Jello company sued them. Really weak.

I think the creepy King is their mascot at the moment. Those ads amuse and frighten me at the same time.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Football playing King was one of the greatest ads ever.  :ninja:


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Football King rules.

And I'm sure BK will jump on the emo bandwagon. Just as soon as the trend dies and nobody cares anymore.

Off topic for a second, considering how weak the emo trend is, what do you think the next one will be? Personally, I think it'll be fat kids crying into tape recorders while locked in a closet. With double-bass drums.


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Are you 4 real?? Like Chris Benoit? haha

BK is NOT going to join the emo bandwagon because they WANT guys to bring thier dates to BK. I don't think they want to portray broken up couples and lonely guys who hate women going there. That's what whore houses are for! 

DUH!


----------



## lipstikgrl (May 14, 2005)

I could care less about slipnot or whatever they are. But as far them trying to get press i think they are. i do not listen to their music so i do not follow them. i remeber like 2 years ago i think it was they were all over the place so i knew who they were without liking them. now i have not heard of them at all lately in mainstream media.i also realize i am sooo out of loop cuz i have no idea wghat you mean by emo?


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Don't feel bad, lipstik, I didn't know what the emo was either until yesterday when Alex told me. It's that new line of rock where the lead singer whines and whines in his nasty little girly voice about how women screwed him over and how he can't get laid blah blah blah... 

That's why METAL OWNZ!!11 :xbones: :devil:


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Nefarious1 said:


> That's why METAL OWNZ!!11 :xbones: :devil:


Hell YeaH!!


----------

